# New FREE picture hosting site and FREE web hosting



## rastoma (Mar 1, 2007)

I have been running http://www.picnuts.com for almost a year now.  I give people unlimited storage of photos.  The albums you can create can be shared publicly or privately.  And the site automatically generates code that you just paste into your Myspace account to display your photos on Myspace without uploading again.

Also, get totally free web hosting at http://www.onlytwodollars.com to setup hosting on your own domain.  You can create blogs, photo galleries and more.

Thanks.

Robin


----------

